# Such a beautiful model of a 1985-86 Mustang convertible...



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

On the Mustang car forum I hang out on, we have a discussion thread about plastic car models and the like. Recently, one of the members is coming close to finishing a model of an 85-86 Mustang convertible. As some of you may know, no such plastic model exists, so it requires a bit of custom model building to pull it off. Here are some pics:




























Some in progress pics:




























Here's a link to the discussion thread if you would care to take a look at your leisure. It's about 26 pages long at this point:

http://vb.foureyedpride.com/showthread.php?t=82297

I hope you enjoy it!

Bryan


----------



## Vegar (Nov 25, 2011)

Looks great, i like Fox bodies


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

That looks nice - love seeing people make something new like that - thanks for sharing


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey,, Bryan.....That's some great scratchbuilding work Your friend has done on the Mustang.......What kit did he start out with for the main part of the Build ???...It really look's good,, Thank's for posting Pic's of it.......

MOE.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

s.moe said:


> Hey,, Bryan.....That's some great scratchbuilding work Your friend has done on the Mustang.......What kit did he start out with for the main part of the Build ???...It really look's good,, Thank's for posting Pic's of it.......


Moe -

The original kit was a Monogram 1983-84 Mustang Convertible kit:










Most of the modifications had to do with the front bumper section and the bodyside molding. The builder did a heck of a job detailing the interior, undercarriage and engine compartment. I found another pic that shows the interior in process:










About the only bit that's not finished is the hood - Rich wants to paint the GT hood stripe, so he's crafting up a paint mask for it. His main concern is getting the hood stripe color (charcoal instead of black) to match the rest of the trim, which was brush painted.

Thanks for your interest...

Bryan


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

A beautiful build up, and a true hot rod kit--they didn't come from the factory like that. 

The '85 converts were all automatics with CFI--central fuel injection, a real dog. That's the carburetor looking thingy, with two injectors pointing down. Of course you can only see the cover. That cover should have a circular black decal with HO on it--the exactness escapes me at the moment.

The '85 also did not have true dual exhaust--unless, of course you added it (I did.) The '86 did have dual exhaust. But of course, all the '86s had SEFI--sequential injection, and no carburetor type intake. Unless you swapped to a carb.

All my silliness aside, that is a sweet ride. Way better looking than my real example ever was!


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Here are some additional pics (with the hood on):




























Machgo -

I'm not an expert on all the technical specs on the 85-86 Mustang GT (I found out that this model is to represent an 85), but I did take a look at an 85 and 86 Mustang brochures I have on file. The 1985 GT convertible came with a 5 speed manual transmission with optional A/T setup. The only engine option for the 85 GT was a 5.0 HO 4V V8 with sport tuned dual exhaust. I'm getting the impression that the engine is supposed (4V) to be carbureted and that dual exhaust was available from the factory - not an aftermarket addtion. 

In 1986, Ford changed the standard 4V 5.0 engine to the EFI version.


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

I stand corrected. I must have been thinking that all the CFI cars came with the automatic--a true loser in both regards. But as you found, the convertible was available with the carb'ed 5.0 HO and a manual. The exhaust utilized a Y-pipe, and was not a true dual, although there were 2 exhaust pipes and tips. I'm sure the very vast majority of owners converted over, as it is one of the easiest ways to free up some horses.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Here are some pics of a full size 86 GT that was recently restored - pretty much the same color combo:


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I don't realy care for FORDs but that model does look very nice indeed!!:thumbsup:


----------

